# Diatom filter experiences?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

OK,

So I finally found a used Magnum 350 canister filter and micron catridge, spilit a box of DE powder with a fellow hobbyist, and am running it on my 10 gallon "pea-soup" tank.

How long does it take for a tank that small to clear up? Here are some pre-filter pics:





































The Magnum 350 has been running for about 6 hours and it's still pretty darn green. I added a little more than 1/2 cup of DE powder since I thought it'd work faster.

Anyone have any opinions?

Thanks.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

10 hours and 10 gal? I'm surprised too. My 125 looks remarably better after "polishing" for more than 1 hour. Could you have a tear in the filter? Has the filter plugged and the water would a way around it? Is your "pea soup" made with one or three cans of water?

I would have thought that you would have improvement even without the DE. The Marineland microfilter is good to 8 microns (or is it 7?)....


----------



## dough041 (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a vortex d-1 and it works great. It is a little pita to get the prime going sometimes though.Once its set, it cleans my 55g in about 1 hr and I can see my 10g clearing in about 20 mins? Hope this helps, sorry don't have experience with the magnum filters. Sounds like a tear or bad seal with the micron filter?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Just cleaned it out. Seems like I had a *lot* of DE powder. Checked the filter. No tear. Just moved all the gaskets around and checked them. Started it up again with 1/4 cup of DE powder this time. We'll see what happens!


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

try using clarity...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Figure this might go better in the Equipment forum. If any mods see this, can you please move it?

I figure if the gaskets are leaking or something and the water is bypassing the micron cartridge, I'd get diatom powder leaking into the tank, but I don't...so I doubt it's a torn filter or leaky gasket...right?


----------

